# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد تهران بهتر هست یا دولتی شهرستان؟؟

## erfan7

سلام دوستان من شنیدم دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی  ، دندون تهران خیلی بهتر از دانشگاه دولتی پزشکی شهرستان هاست،درسته؟؟

----------


## _Fateme_

بله منم شنیدم 
البته بستگیم داره دولتی کدوم شهرستان 
ولی آزاد تهران دندون و داروش خیلی خوبه

----------


## M.A.98

> سلام دوستان من شنیدم دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی  ، دندون تهران خیلی بهتر از دانشگاه دولتی پزشکی شهرستان هاست،درسته؟؟


یه نصیحتی بهت بکنم، اگه اهل تهران نیستی، به هیچ وجه آزاد تهران رو انتخاب نکن که به شدت علاف میشیا، چون خوابگاه نمیدن، نمی تونی برا خودت خونه و اینا اجاره کنی، چون هم دندون و هم پزشکی آزاد شمال شهره، اطرافش خیلی اجاره ها بالاس، پایین شهر هم بخوای اجاره کنی، روزی 1.5 ساعت باید بری و 1.5 ساعت برگردی، کلی دردسر و بدبختی داره، آزاد تهران برا اونایی خوبه که خونشون تهرانه، اونم خونشون شمال تهرانه که نزدیکن، برا بقیه خوب نیست، من خودم تجربشو داشتم، برا همین میگم، پارسال من دندون آزاد تهران قبول شده بودم، به خاطر همین چیزاش نتونستم برم بخونم و انصراف دادم.

----------


## erfan7

> یه نصیحتی بهت بکنم، اگه اهل تهران نیستی، به هیچ وجه آزاد تهران رو انتخاب نکن که به شدت علاف میشیا، چون خوابگاه نمیدن، نمی تونی برا خودت خونه و اینا اجاره کنی، چون هم دندون و هم پزشکی آزاد شمال شهره، اطرافش خیلی اجاره ها بالاس، پایین شهر هم بخوای اجاره کنی، روزی 1.5 ساعت باید بری و 1.5 ساعت برگردی، کلی دردسر و بدبختی داره، آزاد تهران برا اونایی خوبه که خونشون تهرانه، اونم خونشون شمال تهرانه که نزدیکن، برا بقیه خوب نیست، من خودم تجربشو داشتم، برا همین میگم، پارسال من دندون آزاد تهران قبول شده بودم، به خاطر همین چیزاش نتونستم برم بخونم و انصراف دادم.


ممنون که اینو گفتی،پردیس خوابگاه میدن؟؟

----------


## M.A.98

> ممنون که اینو گفتی،پردیس خوابگاه میدن؟؟


بله، خوابگاه میدن بیشتر دانشگاها تا اونجایی که من میدونم، ولی هزینش به عهده خودتونه.

----------

